# NOS Polo Saddle



## 60sstuff (Aug 13, 2018)

The paperwork states April 1960.
Dark Red with a really cool pattern.
Box is also dated 60.

Things to come for the Stingray in a few years.

Chris.


----------



## NickM (Aug 13, 2018)

Wow!  Such a killer setup!


----------



## rfeagleye (Aug 13, 2018)

Chris,

AWESOME piece of history there! That is the best cover I've ever seen on a solo polo. As always, you have some really neat stuff.

I have a neat story for you about the Persons Solo Polo seats. One of my friends up here in Cleveland is related to Gordon Cycle and Supply, one of the oldest distributors of bicycle parts in that era. His father was at the New York Bicycle Convention with the business, where the new products were introduced by the manufacturers. He came home with a red solo polo seat and hi-rise handlebars from the show. Gordon Cycle was a rep for Murray at the time, and my friend added the solo polo and bars to his early 60's 26 inch Murray. He told me kids would stop him on the street to check out the seat, it was wildly popular.

I have a picture of him on the bike, I posted it here on The Cabe once, let me see if I can find it to post it here. The picture is really great.

Good stuff Chris!


----------



## rfeagleye (Aug 13, 2018)

Found it!


----------



## stoney (Aug 13, 2018)

WOW, that is the coolest solo polo I have ever seen. Love the red and the pattern. GREAT score.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Aug 14, 2018)

EBay?


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 14, 2018)

Wow! That’s something you build a bike around!  Very nice


----------



## bricycle (Aug 14, 2018)

I saw one in the box at an antique store a long time ago for $25 ish. Knew I should have bought it but $$ was tight back then(not unlike today).


----------



## 60sstuff (Aug 14, 2018)

Thank You guys!
Nothing better than cool old bicycle stuff.

I purchased the above 1960 Polo Seat along with many more Polos from a good friend in 2008. They came out of an old closed down warehouse which had Schwinn, Henderson, Harley Davidson and other two wheel makes on several dusty floors for decades.
I will post up some other NOS seats soon.

Rob,
I think you and I were dealing 20-30 years ago on some odd ball bicycle items? 

That 60’s big bike photo of your friend is cool. It shows exactly how it all began with the tall wide bars, seats and struts. Prelude of things to come.

Chris.


----------



## rfeagleye (Aug 14, 2018)

Yes Chris, that's me you used to trade with, way back in the days of the Schwinn Forum. Good to see you posting again!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Aug 15, 2018)

60sstuff said:


> Thank You guys!
> Nothing better than cool old bicycle stuff.
> 
> I purchased the above 1960 Polo Seat along with many more Polos from a good friend in 2008. They came out of an old closed down warehouse which had Schwinn, Henderson, Harley Davidson and other two wheel makes on several dusty floors for decades.
> ...




Ok. I kno wher your talking about , cool


----------



## nick tures (Jan 2, 2019)

that's is cool !!!   never seen one !!


----------



## Jaxon (Jan 3, 2019)

That seat and sissy bar are History! Great piece. It even has the dog eared Persons seat tag!


----------



## professor72 (Jan 3, 2019)

Does anybody know when the sissy bar went from saying “patent pending persons USA” to just having the “persons USA” logo? Which bar would a May built 1963 stingray have?


----------



## 60sstuff (Jan 3, 2019)

I would say a May 63 built Stingray would have used the first style “pat. pend.” strut.

Years ago I had details like your question figured out on the early Stingrays. Not so sure anymore?
I did extensive research with all the components on these bikes.

The square back struts had different stamps (rightside, upside. rings around stamps, etc), plus 3-4 types of drain holes (very small round hole and ended with a rectangle punch just like a high loop).
The crimps at the Q-bolt holes were different in late 63 and into 64.
Even both turns on the square back were different.

These old photos I took show some of those differences.

BTW, nice 65 Black Stingray you have in your avatar.

Chris


----------



## GWLW7272 (Jan 3, 2019)

hey Chris ...awesome kool stuff as always.

thanks for sharing man


----------



## professor72 (Jan 4, 2019)

Thanks for the info on the square-back bars - really awesome. I'm trying to get the right bits for my 63 Sting Ray and have the early patent pending bar, so I guess I can add that one to the pile for re-chrome work. Yep - sorry, blatant borrowing of the avatar pic. I have a Feb 65 black tribute Sting Ray i'm working on too- always loved the black Sting Rays the best.


----------



## 60sstuff (Jan 4, 2019)

professor72 said:


> Thanks for the info on the square-back bars - really awesome. I'm trying to get the right bits for my 63 Sting Ray and have the early patent pending bar, so I guess I can add that one to the pile for re-chrome work. Yep - sorry, blatant borrowing of the avatar pic. I have a Feb 65 black tribute Sting Ray i'm working on too- always loved the black Sting Rays the best.




No problem. Good luck.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Jan 6, 2019)

amazing


----------



## rfeagleye (Jan 7, 2019)

That sissy bar stuff is great Chris! I learned something new!


----------

